# SAR Articles



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know if this is the Water Search Article that Nancy was talking about but I found this link. 
http://www.absarokasearchdogs.org/training/fielding_a_water_search_dog.php

Also, I directed someone to your website Daryl but they said they couldn't find the three articles I sent you.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't have your permission to post them, just host them! They're not accessible through the menus of my website, just the thread in this forum. If you open them in a new tab/window, you can save/bookmark the addresses/URL's for each article, or copy & send the links in email. I'd still be willing to make them available on my "Links" page, with your permission.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

They did have several but the float times is actually what I was looking for!!! Thanks.


----------



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone has permission to print or post the artciles. The reason they say "copyright" is because I gave one of the articles to a Team and they changed some of the copy but left it under my name. I just don't want any words changed or left out to reflect something I don't believe in. I wrote the articles to help and they're no good if no one can pass them on. Hope other Handlers find them usefull.


----------



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> They did have several but the float times is actually what I was looking for!!! Thanks.


I think I know the one your talking about and may have it in my files somewhere. However, I also have this one but it's not from Absaroka. Hope it helps.


Body Float Information 1 6/22/2005​*BODY FLOAT INFORMATION​*This information was complied by members John Sanders, Dr. John Whittington,
and Mark Williams of the National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute and
should only be used for estimating when a body should float.​*WATER
TEMPERATURE
DAYS TO
SURFACE​*40 degrees 14-20 days
50 degrees 10-14 days
60 degrees 7-10 days
70 degrees 3-7 days
80 degrees 1-2 days
1. Victims that have drowned in 30-40 degree water will not surface until
water warms.
2. Victims that are 100 feet or deeper may not surface at all due to the
combination of pressure and temperature.​*VARIABLES THAT AFFECT FLOAT TIME​*1. When and What food was last consumed (​*foods high in carbohydrates:
beer, soft drinks, hot dogs, potato chips) *produce gases faster.
2. Medications, drugs, or alcohol.
3. Body composition – skinny, muscular, obese. (*fat float quicker)*.
4. Age, weight, and height of victim.
5. Activity at the time of drowning (*hunting, fishing, swimming, skiing)*.
6. Suicidal drowning – self weighting, stacked clothing.
7. Type and layers of clothing worn including footwear (*heavier winter
clothing of hip boots)*.
8. Gases produced in the intestinal tract are: methane, hydrogen sulfide, and
carbon dioxide. These gases are soluble in water and compressible.
9. Any visible body wounds – previous or after drowning?
10. Type of water: River, Quarry, Lake, Pond, Freshwater, Saltwater?​
Body Float Information 2 6/22/2005​11. Bottom temperature – currents, spring fed, stagnate, polluted water
presents different problems for determining bacteria in intestinal tract.
12. Pressure exerted holding victim down varies with depth of water.
13. Any debris – stumps, trees, fence, fishing line that could cause
entanglement. Water sheds and most State Parks are flooded farm land.
14. Adult men and women on the bottom weigh about 6-15 lbs. negative.
Children weigh less and may not sink unless intentionally weighted. Some
kids will float face up.
15. Victims who are dead before they enter the water will not sink and float.
We had a victim travel 175 miles in 3 days who was thrown in the river
from a motorcycle accident.
16. Most adult victims will float face down due to the weight of arms and legs.
They float just like you recover a victim from the bottom face down.​*For additional information contact:​*Todd’s Scuba Sales, Inc.
National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute
Circleville Twin Quarries
www.twinquarries.com
[email protected]
(740) 474-9530​*Instructors:​*John Sanders (740) 412-3053
Dr. John Whittington (740) 438-1336
Mark Williams (614) 314-3624
Todd Tomlinson (740) 412-6818​


----------



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> They did have several but the float times is actually what I was looking for!!! Thanks.


I think I know the one your talking about and may have it in my files somewhere. However, I also have this one but it's not from Absaroka. Hope it helps.


Body Float Information 1 6/22/2005​​*BODY FLOAT INFORMATION*
This information was complied by members John Sanders, Dr. John Whittington,
and Mark Williams of the National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute and
should only be used for estimating when a body should float.
*WATER*
*TEMPERATURE*
*DAYS TO*
*SURFACE*
40 degrees 14-20 days
50 degrees 10-14 days
60 degrees 7-10 days
70 degrees 3-7 days
80 degrees 1-2 days
1. Victims that have drowned in 30-40 degree water will not surface until
water warms.
2. Victims that are 100 feet or deeper may not surface at all due to the
combination of pressure and temperature.
*VARIABLES THAT AFFECT FLOAT TIME*​
1. When and What food was last consumed (
*foods high in carbohydrates:*
_*beer, soft drinks, hot dogs, potato chips) *_produce gases faster.
2. Medications, drugs, or alcohol.
3. Body composition – skinny, muscular, obese. (*fat float quicker)*.
4. Age, weight, and height of victim.
5. Activity at the time of drowning (*hunting, fishing, swimming, skiing)*.
6. Suicidal drowning – self weighting, stacked clothing.
7. Type and layers of clothing worn including footwear (*heavier winter*
_*clothing of hip boots)*_.
8. Gases produced in the intestinal tract are: methane, hydrogen sulfide, and
carbon dioxide. These gases are soluble in water and compressible.
9. Any visible body wounds – previous or after drowning?
10. Type of water: River, Quarry, Lake, Pond, Freshwater, Saltwater?
Body Float Information 2 6/22/2005
11. Bottom temperature – currents, spring fed, stagnate, polluted water
presents different problems for determining bacteria in intestinal tract.
12. Pressure exerted holding victim down varies with depth of water.
13. Any debris – stumps, trees, fence, fishing line that could cause
entanglement. Water sheds and most State Parks are flooded farm land.
14. Adult men and women on the bottom weigh about 6-15 lbs. negative.
Children weigh less and may not sink unless intentionally weighted. Some
kids will float face up.
15. Victims who are dead before they enter the water will not sink and float.
We had a victim travel 175 miles in 3 days who was thrown in the river
from a motorcycle accident.
16. Most adult victims will float face down due to the weight of arms and legs.
They float just like you recover a victim from the bottom face down.

*For additional information contact:*
Todd’s Scuba Sales, Inc.
National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute
Circleville Twin Quarries
www.twinquarries.com
[email protected]
(740) 474-9530
*Instructors:*
John Sanders (740) 412-3053
Dr. John Whittington (740) 438-1336
Mark Williams (614) 314-3624
Todd Tomlinson (740) 412-6818​ ​


----------



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry... that came through twice. The first time I tried to send it it said there was an error so I tried again.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Am I the only one noticing the discrepancy here?



> Water Temp. (F) Time
> 
> 70..................................... 1 day
> 
> ...





> WATER
> TEMPERATURE
> DAYS TO
> SURFACE
> ...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No exact science. -- too many variables -- based on actual observations -- but below 40, not much decomp taking place. 


3 days give or take seems about right here most places with most drownings in warmer months.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Just that, between the two sets of estimates, there's a 7-14 day difference. Why bother mentioning at all, when the range of days for a given temperature is less time. 50 degrees is 3-4 days, or 10-14 days, might as well flip a coin for all the help that gives.


----------

